# Tisas C45 (.45 ACP)



## Gypsy (Nov 1, 2008)

Anyone have any info it by chance?  My brother found one, said it feels like it was made for his hand.  All he can find out is that it is Turkish and most likely used by their Military or LEO...  He's just wondering if anyone has used it, any quirks etc?


----------



## arizonaguide (Nov 2, 2008)

They look a lot like the Baby Eagle/Jericho...maybe share some roots.
Try here: http://www.marstar.ca/gf-TISAS/index.shtm
:)


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 2, 2008)

Excellent, thanks much arizonaguide!

If anyone else has any experience with these please let me know.


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 2, 2008)

It looks VERY similar to a CZ-75. I have a CZ chambered in 9mm that I shoot in production from time to time. Nice running gun, very easy on the wallet, and you can really customize the hell out of them.

Nice guns... but I'm a Glock man. :)


----------



## arizonaguide (Nov 2, 2008)

Gypsy, also check these out:
Typical price:
http://www.jgsales.com/product_info.php/p/tisas-zigana-c45-4-625in-barrel-new/products_id/2108

I think related history:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IWI_Jericho

If your brother's still looking..have him look at the Baby Eagle Polymer also.
Looks like same basic frame as Tisas, and fit's MY hand the same way..nice!
Almost feels like a Browning HiPower..which is to say it typically fits a smaller hand well.
I was very close to buying a Polymer Baby Eagle, when I found my Browning (.40).

Gypsy, also here's one of my favorite sites for researching typical market prices (can "search" for ANY gun):
http://www.gunsamerica.com/Search.aspx?T=baby+eagle


----------



## Rabid Badger (Nov 2, 2008)

That Zigana Sport is a nice looking pistol and looks to be a ported speed gun...

Thanks for that site....might be my next pistol..;)


----------



## arizonaguide (Nov 2, 2008)

Especially at that $359!!!
http://www.jgsales.com/product_info.php/p/tisas-zigana-c45-4-625in-barrel-new/products_id/2108

And if it points like the Jericho/CZ, damn I might need one too!


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 2, 2008)

Gracias all.  :)  His heart seems set on the Tisas, "made perfectly for my hand"...but I'll pass all this along.  His main question was if anyone had shot it and if so was it without major glitches etc.  But I'll send him all the links or tell him to just join and read them himself.  LOL.


----------



## arizonaguide (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry Gypsy!
:doh:
Got a little over-passionate!  Can't help with the specifics, just the research.

I Did want to show you(him) that $359 price though, and say it LOOKS nice, and it's a lot like the CZ/Jericho which are well-respected platforms! For the price, you've got me interested too!!!

He may be able to pic Jim's brains about it at:
J&G Sales, 440 Miller Valley Road, Prescott, AZ, 86301
Phone:928-445-9650, Fax:928-445-9658
Email: info@jgsales.com or better: gunsmith@jgsales.com <gunsmith@jgsales.com>
I called to check, but they were closed.

They're kinda unknown, and probably hard to find anyone with experience..I can't even find a review on it.
But I think they share a family history with CZ and Jericho (Tanfoglio based designs)...which are respected.

Sorry about the over-kill/non-specifics though!
:)


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 2, 2008)

Kimber.


----------



## buffalo61 (Nov 2, 2008)

7point62 said:


> Kimber.



Word


----------



## arizonaguide (Nov 2, 2008)

7point62 said:


> Kimber.


Agree, except Kimber w/mods of flat mainspring housing, short trigger, etc.
("made perfectly for my hand"...) may be WAY out of his price range.

$359 for a Tanfoglio based design (if it is) is damn good...if the QC is also ISO9001, like they say it is.  It's a pretty nice looking little rig!






Course, I wish it had the 1911 style safety, and it would need some thin black grips!
(10+1 of .45acp!)


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 2, 2008)

arizonaguide, don't apologize...you were great and I appreciate all the info!  I passed along your latest and he said to give you a big thanks.  :)


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 2, 2008)

He will get what he pays for...How much do extra mags cost, new sights etc. I personally would stay with a well know name. Glock, Sig, FN, HK, etc All my Glocks where out of the box nail drivers.


----------



## buffalo61 (Nov 2, 2008)

Polar Bear said:


> He will get what he pays for...How much do extra mags cost, new sights etc. I personally would stay with a well know name. Glock, Sig, FN, HK, etc All my Glocks where out of the box nail drivers.



I agree.  I looked around online for any reviews and couldn't find any.  Maybe I didn't look hard enough, but apperently this is a newer company and just started selling in the US.  Personally I would feel more comfortable spending a liitle bit more money for a proven handgun.


----------



## arizonaguide (Nov 2, 2008)

The safety blows it for me cuz it's OPPOSITE the BrowningHP (1911 style), and if I got used to one it would be opposite the other...I'd be always throwing one to "safe" under stress.    And, yup, you can find Glocks for that same price range.

But, If it's like the Jericho, it sure had a sweet "natural point", though...and there's something to be said for "fit".
(same "opposite safety" on the Jericho/Baby Eagle though...crap!)

"Fit" was the problem with Glocks/Sigs for me...they just felt like a "block" in my hands (no natural point, for me).

So, I have to sit out the Polymer craze, and stick with my Browning HP (or a 1911 w/flat mainspring housing/short trigger).
The M&P is the closest to "fit" in something modern/reputable...but still not as good "fit"(for me)as BrowningHP (which will reliably chew up ALL shapes and sizes (.40SW) without hesitation or hickup!).


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 2, 2008)

arizonaguide said:


> The safety blows it for me cuz it's OPPOSITE the BrowningHP (1911 style), and if I got used to one it would be opposite the other...I'd be always throwing one to "safe" under stress. And, yup, you can find Glocks for that same price range.
> 
> But, If it's like the Jericho, it sure had a sweet "natural point", though...and there's something to be said for "fit".
> (same "opposite safety" on the Jericho/Baby Eagle though...crap!)
> ...


 
So what you are saying is you have hands like a women:)


----------



## arizonaguide (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah, dammit...pretty much! (although more like small fat little sausages (my FINGERS, dammit!))!
And you don't know how much that pisses me off when I see the new XDm or such, and they JUST don't feel right!

Whaaaaaaaaa!
:doh:

I actually started looking into making my own CNC polymer lower assembly(engineering geek) for the BHP, and I guess there IS one for the 1911.  Tooo much work/trouble.


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 2, 2008)

If you bought one and shot it everyday for a month it would feel RIGHT


----------



## arizonaguide (Nov 2, 2008)

That's what my Buddy keeps telling me PB!
(please don't reinforce his attempts to "corrupt" me...Dammit, I can't AFFORD it right now!..I've got myself very convinced I like my BHP!) He loves his Sig, but also had to get an XDm, M&P, freakin Glock, Rem870, my old Mod 10(.38), etc. etc. ,AR-15,etc. (he's an ahole!)

Plus, I've got it in my mind to get something Carbine-like!!! (and prefer 7.62NATO!($$$))
or maybe that Marlin 45-70 Alaskan Bush gun! (something good for Photo trips, Border S&R!)


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 5, 2008)

My brother wanted to thank everyone for their input...he decided on a Smith & Wesson 40GVE and is very happy with his choice.


----------



## General Cañas (Jan 14, 2009)

Gypsy said:


> Excellent, thanks much arizonaguide!
> 
> If anyone else has any experience with these please let me know.



Hi Gypsy. I have two. The Kanuni S and the Zigana Sport (the compensated one). Both are 9mm. The guns are well finished and I feel they fit very well in my hand. I have shot over 5000 rounds on each of them and I don't recall having an issue with either. Of course, I really give good maintenance to them and even if I only shoot 1 mag (they come with 15 rounds mags) they end up in my bench for a thorough cleaning. I found out that it takes around 300 shots for these guns to break in, after that, you can get predictable groups at 25 yards with both. The Zigana Sport is more accurate and the compensation really eases the recoil. The only problem (I guess this is true for most compensated guns) is that it gets very dirty after you shoot 100+ shots. Both have decockers but a different type than the one in the CZ 75. The decocker actually decocks the gun completely and disconnects the trigger. I like this safety feature as it makes me feel safer. You can easily cock it back either side as it has ambidextrous controls. 
What I don't like about these guns is that it is very hard (almost impossible I would say) to get parts online. First, nobody in the US (that I know sells them). There is a fellow in Canada that sells them but he does not have spare parts listed in his online catalog. The maker of these guns (Trabzon in Turkey) offer nice accesories for their guns, but they wrote me some time ago telling me that they don't sell anything online and that they can only sell with an export license from their government. So, unless you are sure that there is a dealer that will find some spares and accesories for these guns, i would recommend you think it well. I like the guns and they are good quality, not cheap replicas and so far, I have not had any issues in getting parts from my local gunshop , but they don't carry any accesories (such as wood grips and adjustable sights) so the options are limited. But if you are crazy for guns like me, I think you should have some Turkish guns in your collection (Sarsilmaz, Yavuz or Tisas). Hope this helps.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 22, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this General Canas...but thank you VERY much for all of your comments and input.  My apologies for not responding sooner.  

The fact that parts and accessories were not readily available here disuaded my brother from purchase...for now.


----------

